# Craft Touring Pant



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

The Craft Touring Pant is billed as a cycling pant by some websites and a cross-country ski pant by others. Does anyone here wear them riding? Thanks for your time .
Kevin


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got a link to the product?

BTW if it ain't padded I wouldn't wear it for anything over an hour or so.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Loose-fitting, non-padded. And found in the skiing section on the Craft website.

You could wear it over your bike shorts pretty easily, but I've never used it.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I have them and use them mostly as warm-up pants for cross races etc... The lower leg is not snug enough to keep the cuff out of the drivetrain that well. I'm going to guess if you used them on a regular basis they would get chewed up. 
The storm tights are way better for cycling. Although they are unpadded they are excellent for all sorts of cold weather aerobic activities. (I prefer to wear bike shorts under my tights rather than padded tights.)


----------

